# mysqld-nt als dienst geht nicht



## suid (15. Januar 2003)

aloha, 

folgendes problem.

ich hab mir mal foxserver installiert damit ich auf meinem win2k rechner auch mal nen webserver + php + sql habe.

der server + php läuft wunderbar.

nur der sql server macht zicken, er ist als dienst installiert und "startet" auch (ampelsymbol in der systray).

nur ist die ampel auf rot 

wenn ich den sqlserver bei start->einstellung->systemsteuerung->verwaltung->dienste .. mit rechtsklick starten will kommt folgende fehlermeldung.

"Der Dienst "MySql" auf "Lokaler Computer" konnte nicht gestartet werden

fehler 1067 :  der prozess wurde unerwartet beendet"


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein bisschen gesucht:

http://lists.phpcenter.de/pipermail/mysql/2002-December/008677.html
http://adsl.at/forum/read.php?f=18&i=106&t=106
http://spotlight.de/nzforen/sql/m/sql-1036274699-606.html

Ich hoffe, dass du den Fehler mithilfe der genannten Links beheben kannst.

Viel Erfolg,


----------



## suid (15. Januar 2003)

wow, vielen dank 

der fehler lag in der my.cnf .. obwohl ich das eigentlich schon ausgeschlossen hatte 


.suid


----------

